# Fernsehen gucken Online



## convo (3. Mai 2005)

hi leute,
 wenn ich in elektrogeschäften ab und zu mal an Pc-Bildschirmen auch vorbeigehe,dann fällt mir auf,dass auf JEDEM PC-Bildschirm einen Sendung und zwar eine live-Sendung läuft,wie im Fernseher in einem Windows-Fenster rechts oben z.b..
 Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich: wie geht sowas?
 es kann doch nicht sein,dass NUR Geschäfte das zustande bringen..

 ich hab mich schon mit google dumm und dämlich gesucht,aber bin nur auf programme wie onlineTV (der name hört sich ja schon mal super an) gestoßen. Leider musste ich feststellen,dass erstens nicht ALLE Programme,wie z.b. rtl2 nicht unterstützt werden und es sich im Programm NUR um Archive bzw. um sendungen handelt,die schon vor paar tagen oder wochen erst im fenrnsehen ausgetrahlt wurden..
 Die in Geschäften sind IMMER live und wie mir scheint,bekommen die auch ALLE Programme wie im Fernsehen her..

 Wenn jemand irgendein Programm bzw. eine Seite weiß,wo ich das programm runterladen kann (am besten das,das auch in den geschäften ist ) dann wäre ich euch echt dankbar.

 Bekomme ja bald flatrate und will natürlich die flatrate auch gerecht ausführen . Alos leute,wenn jemand weiter weiß,dann bitte antworten..

 Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Das muss nicht zwangsweise online geschehen. Schon mal von TV-Karten gehört?


----------



## convo (3. Mai 2005)

vom Namen her ja.
 aber wenn ich schon TV-Karten hör,dann handelt es sich bestimmt um ein extra-Hardware-teil,dass ich dann extra nur für fernseh schauen kaufen muss..
  aber wie viel würde sowas kosten und brauch ich dann noch was

  gibt es da auch ne Unterscheidung zwischen gut-schlechte Karten?

  also wie mir scheint,gibt es keine andere möglichkeit oder würde es da evlt. doch eine geben 

 ein programm bzw. eine software würde mir schon reichen..

 aber was sind tv-karten eigentlich im allgemeinen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Mai 2005)

Da Du explizit TV-Karten meinst und Dich damit auseinandersetzen willst,
verschieb ich den Thread mal ins Hardware-Forum, dass sich die Experten
dort Deinem Problem annehmen können. 

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft mehr an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung denken. Danke.


----------



## convo (3. Mai 2005)

hoffe,dass mir hier jemand helfen kann,was TV-Karten genau sind.
 Da ich eigentlich immer schnell schreiben muss,lege ich wenig wert auf korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung,das hier einen Stellenwert hat .
 Bemühe mich trotzdem das meiste groß zu schreiben,was mir aber schwer fällt.
 Bin nicht umsont noch 15 
 Nichts destotrotz würde ich mich um Hilfe freuen.
 Danke


----------



## eryakaas (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo convo,

da dich die Cracks hier etwas sitzen lassen, weil sie wahrscheinlich meinen, dass du dir die Antwort auch ergooglen könntest...

Einfach ausgedrückt: um Audio wiederzugeben, brauchste ne Soundkarte, um Fernsehen wiederzugeben, ne TV-Karte. Mein schlaues Buch sagt: "Steckkarte zur Wiedergabe von Fernsehbildern auf dem Computerbildschirm". 

Was es so für Hersteller gibt? Nun es wurde alles schon mal getestet, such also am besten einen Testbericht, da haste einen Überblick und nicht jeder schreit "meine ist die beste".

Aber mit online hat das, wie schon gesagt wurde, nix zu tun! - Wie man damit genau umgeht, weiß ich übrigens nicht, habe noch keine verwendet. Da erbarmt sich vielleicht jemand anders, oder du findest es selbst heraus.

Viel Glück!


----------



## chmee (7. Mai 2005)

Na Dann 

Die Software, die Du suchst, gibt es so nicht.
Wie Du selbst bemerkt hast, sendet kaum jemand Live ins Netz..

Erstmal paar Infos:
Eine TV-Karte hat im einfachsten Beispiel einen Antennen-Eingang, der führt zu einem
TV-Tuner, den Du über Software ansprechen kannst.. Letztlich das Gleiche, daß in jedem
Fernseher sitzt, um aus dem Antennsignal ein Videosignal herauszukitzeln..
Das gleiche gibt es auch für Satelliten-Empfang( Sat-Karten für DVBS/DVBT/DVBC).

Hier Links, die sich genauer damit befassen:  ist Dein Freund 
http://people.freenet.de/tvkarten/
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/video/20040223/
http://www2.computeruniverse.net/tips/tvtuner.asp

mfg chmee

Meine Empfehlung ist, weil ich es selber habe, eine Skystar2 DVB-S Karte.
Damit hast Du den Sat-Himmel (voll von TV in allen Sprachen) auf dem Rechner.


----------



## deloko (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
fernsehen am pc geht auch über internet. Z.B. Auf http://www.online-fenrsehen.com. Allerdings ist auch das nicht gratis.


----------

